# STI - Stirling Products



## yogi-in-oz (6 December 2005)

Hi folks,

STI ....."Signs Agreement with South African Group - AFGRI Operations"

Looks like STI has found good support, with today's
announcement ..... albeit a couple of days later
than expected (see post below) ... 

Next, a run up to the next targeted date for a pullback, 
around 9-13122005 ..... ???

-----

Previous alert posted,

Wednesday 30/11/05 09:20am on SS forum:



Hi folks,

STI ..... almost primed for another move up ...

Key dates ahead may be:

01-02122005 ..... positive spotlight on STI ... breakout?

09-13122005 ..... significant and negative move??

21122005 ..... significant and positive news.

22-27122005 ..... negative move???

02-13012006 ..... flat-to-down period???

30012006 ..... negative news about technology???

14022006 ..... significant news product/technology
changes???

28022006 ..... more about changes???

happy days

yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (23 March 2006)

Hi folks,

STI ..... looks like yesterday's doji has
been confirmed as a signal low ..... 

Will be looking for some positive news,
around 30032006, just ahead of two major
time cycles, on 03042006 ..... after that,
STI should be in slow-recovery mode, as 
it lifts off round-bottom lows.

Longer-term ..... outlook for STI looks good
for some big news, in January 2007.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## Green Lantern (3 November 2006)

STI continues to plug away making more positive announcements about its growth promoters.  When it gets to manufacturing, it will steal a huge share of a massive global market. This is definitely one to throw 5-10k and forget about for about 12 months and it could be up to 30c based on my calculations from its current lows of 6ish.

Just my opinion.

Cheers


----------



## animalo (15 December 2006)

*STI - Stirling in deal with major*

Merial is second biggest vet medicine company and STI has made a deal. Will the stock go up, or will it go down?


----------



## moneymajix (27 August 2007)

ANN.

ABN 32 077 105 429
Level 11, BGC Centre, 28 The Esplanade, Perth WA 6000
27 AUGUST, 2007
STIRLING STARTS REVENUE STREAM IN NORTH AMERICA
• Immediate revenues to be generated through Stirling Products North
America Inc.
• Focused scale-up as Stirling expands new business phase.

Stirling Products Limited (ASX:STI) advises shareholders that it will immediately
commence generating revenues through the newly formed North America subsidiary
Stirling Product North America Inc.
Following the recent approval by Stirling shareholders on August 22 (ASX: August 22,
2007), final transactions for the completion of the acquisition were held at the Canadian
Consulate in Sydney on Friday August 24. The signing of the Share Sale and Purchase
agreements was attended by the Canadian Consul General, Deputy Consul General and
other members of the Canadian Trade Commission.
“This is a great outcome. It provides revenue, cash flow and a tangible, approved
product to grow market share and brand awareness. The other great benefit is that it
provides a sales and distribution pathway to market for our new and innovative Rsalbutamol
products,” said Stirling Products Limited CEO Dr Calvin London.
Stirling Products North America Inc. (which will continue to trade as Progressive
BioActives Incorporated, PBI) has acquired technology to extract and produce natural
bioactive ingredients for immune health & productivity solution for the agriculture,
aquaculture and pet feed industries. Stirling will tap into the US$15 billion animal feed
additives market with PBI’s existing beta glucan product, ProVale™ as well as Stirling’s
own growth promoters which are under development.

At the Board meeting of Stirling Products late last week, approval was given for the first
stage of expansion to the Prince Edward Island facility, which will double the company’s
output and a cost of less than CAD$100K.
“This deal is all about synergy allowing us to combine our respective technologies for
mutual benefit and global growth in all markets especially the Americas, with a range of
complementary animal health products,” said Dr London. “Stirling will ensure that we
are in a position to supply product to customers before they sign distribution agreements
with us. As we have just signed some new agreements (ASX July 30, 2007), we now
need to go to the next stage of production,” he added.


----------



## Miner (25 May 2008)

Australian Stock Reports has published STI as a buy at 5 cents on 23 May report. It says that to buy this upto 6 cents and predicted 15 cents in 12 months

Any one else to provide some research on the contrary or similar direction ?


----------



## Purple XS2 (16 April 2009)

Miner said:


> Australian Stock Reports has published STI as a buy at 5 cents on 23 May report. It says that to buy this upto 6 cents and predicted 15 cents in 12 months




Well, it's almost 12 months further on, and we've just seen STI rocket in one day from 0.017 to 0.038, so I suppose there's another month to go till we see that 0.15 ... :

Stirling's has just announced that a product from it's recent joint venture partner is a "Breakthrough in Extensively Drug-Resistant Tuberculosis", see ASX announcement -
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00944559

My sincere best wishes to all concerned, and pardon my envious cynicism, but I allow myself to wonder that maybe this news is so good, it's too good.

Disclosure: do not hold, have not held. Will watch carefully in case I choose to hold.


----------



## wanlad1 (20 May 2009)

STI major announcement of independent review of strategy

http://newsstore.theage.com.au/apps/previewDocument.ac?docID=GCA00954387STI

Other recent news, includes a break through in AIDs treatment

http://newsstore.theage.com.au/apps/previewDocument.ac?docID=GCA00954387STI

Chart shows recovery and support at .2 resistance .4, renewed interest in this stock is from J.V. being a salvation for the company and break throughs in treatments.  







If recent news releases for this stock are an indication of how this stock will respond tomorrow it should be a positive move

*High Risk but potential for high returns, trade at your own risk*


----------



## pods (4 January 2010)

Back in the April this stock had an intra day high of 8c IIRC. I have watched it ever since.

It's had a steady rise for a few weeks now and buy orders seem to be accumulating. Today i saw the number of bidders out do the sellers. Previously the sellers have been in favour by 39-40. Seems like something is up?

I've regularly checked these forums in case someone had created an STI thread before, but i can't find any. It seems strange for a company with such large plans in 2010 to not have some sort of thread either singing it's praises or deriding it.

So do people know of it and if so, what are your opinions?


----------



## So_Cynical (4 January 2010)

Even the briefest of an outline on what they do and there size and profitability would be nice...ok so they have large plans, well what are these plans? what do you think of these plans? :dunno: are these plans doable, realistic? anything.


----------



## Sdajii (4 January 2010)

I've been watching STI for about a year now. If you've been watching them for that long, I'm sure you've seen their ups and downs, often for no particular reason. Often as you've seen, the ups are on the back of hot air announcements, with resulting downs greater than the ups. Some analysts see it likely that they won't be an ongoing concern for too long, and I tend to think they're likely right.

STI does have its peaks though, so if you want to jump in and take a risk, go for it  Just be ready to get burned


----------



## So_Cynical (4 January 2010)

Pharmaceuticals, Market Cap 12,113,208, First traded 18 July 1997  

Here is a recent investor presentation http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20091204/pdf/31mjxpz3mbgysg.pdf

At a quick glance actually don't look to bad with low debt, some cash and some good products going forward.


----------



## Purple XS2 (4 January 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> Pharmaceuticals.....
> At a quick glance actually don't look to bad with low debt, some cash and some good products going forward.




Started life as a livestock & veterinary drug developer, and earlier this year they announced spectacular results for a human drug for treating patients co-infected with AIDS and tuberculosis (a major cause of death for AIDS sufferers, especially in regions with a poor health infrastructure, Africa particularly).

I was watching it for a while, but I couldn't help thinking the news was _too_ good, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Sdajii (5 January 2010)

Purple XS2 said:


> Started life as a livestock & veterinary drug developer, and earlier this year they announced spectacular results for a human drug for treating patients co-infected with AIDS and tuberculosis (a major cause of death for AIDS sufferers, especially in regions with a poor health infrastructure, Africa particularly).
> 
> I was watching it for a while, but I couldn't help thinking the news was _too_ good, but maybe that's just me.




They also claimed to have a miracle fat loss drug (for humans), among other things (like swine flu treatments), some close to being ready for market, but gee, suddenly they flipped around and went back to making basic food additives for livestock, completely ignoring their large suite of incredibly lucrative miracle human drugs, which they had been claiming had 'blockbuster potential'. It's a bit difficult to have any faith in their integrity when they repeatedly make incredible claims and these projects just amount to nothing at all. If you sit down and read the last 12 months of their announcements, I doubt you'll want to put your money on the table, but having said that, many people will be thinking the same, and perhaps they have become so undervalued that the current SP represents a bargain in respect to whatever amount of legitimate business they are actually carrying out (if any!).


----------



## pods (5 January 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> Even the briefest of an outline on what they do and there size and profitability would be nice...ok so they have large plans, well what are these plans? what do you think of these plans? :dunno: are these plans doable, realistic? anything.




Well my question was directed at those who had knew of the stock, but people who don't. But to help you out, i'll provide you some detail.

They're a pharmaceutical company that holds patents for drugs and drug delivery mechanisms. They specialise in human as well as animal health.

Most recent developments include:
Stirling Products to launch generic pharma brand in Australia http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20091223/pdf/01025589.pdf

Publication of breakthrough study shows Immunoxel to have high rate cure of TB patients co-infected with HIV who received the immumodulator ImmunoXel prior to treatment. http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20090720/pdf/00969720.pdf

Stirling products to be launched in the US http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20090803/pdf/00974536.pdf

Signed agreement with Innovative Biotech of Keffi, Nigeria & Maryland USA to register, trial and market Dzherelo (ImmunoXel). http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20091118/pdf/01012221.pdf

South Africa grants proval patent http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20091020/pdf/01000131.pdf

LOIs for distribution of Stirling Products botanic range through out SA http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20090805/pdf/00975035.pdf

Targets for 2010:
Breakeven mid 2010
Annualised sales revenue of $30m by end 2010

Products In Process of being launched:
* ImmunoXel - for all strains of TB, TB/HIV co-infection and AIDS. Contains extracts regarded as beneficial for immunity
* Cholonorm - Contains extracts regarded as beneficial for Cholesterol health
* Diabetin - contains botanical extract known to lower blood sugar
* Allergon - for all allergies
* Povale - patented beta glucan feed additive that promotes health and resistance to disease as well as growth production in production animals

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20091021/pdf/01000988.pdf


P.S STI was up $0.003 to $0.017 today with volume 18+ million


----------



## pods (7 January 2010)

Being traded quite a lot still.

Wednesday topped 180000000 shares traded and ended trade down 0.2c from the previous days close of 1.7.

Thursday finished trade up 0.3c to 1.8c with volume exceeding 14000000. Number of buys and volume out numbering the sales and it's volume by 18 and 30000000 respectively.


----------



## oztrades (26 August 2010)

Interesting stock pods and quite a few announcements since Jan 2010. I hold but am surprised that the movement has been curtailed by possibly someone taking a position. Guess the Director should have a look at the shareholder list decide for themselves.

Cheers


----------



## oztrades (1 November 2010)

Have made a few announcements and doing some acquisitions makes *STI* a little more interesting. Certainly a bit of a turnaround since last year.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01112379


----------



## oztrades (30 November 2010)

Stirling has its AGM at 11.30am at The Grill, Sydney today.

Should be interesting to see the working prototype of the HDA device and possibly some interesting announcements seeing the media has been invited.


----------



## evas34 (6 January 2011)

Great news came up for STI, if they have successfully secured the 6m funding, the share price would fly again


----------



## oztrades (11 April 2011)

evas34 said:


> Great news came up for STI, if they have successfully secured the 6m funding, the share price would fly again




Seems they have secured soph's funding but a SPP to come and found this was posted on another site...

Hello Shareholders

As a holder of shares in this company and noticing the comments raised I would like to form a shareholder group.

Most importantly, I require a list of shareholders and current holding.

This list will not be made public nor am I asking for addresses. I seek neither to buy your shares nor enter into any personal financial gain on your behalf.

Just your name and your holding, and for me to post this notice on your preferred forum. 

Please note that STI is in the position to determine validity of your holdings from the names and holdings. As these names will not be connected with your names on the forums I will have no opportunity to personally attack dissenters or otherwise.

However if the Company sends you any information that could be construed other than appropriate company information please contact me for further discussion.

My wish is to impress upon the Board of STI is that we as the "Lower 80" have a collective voice.

Finally, it is not my desire to impede upon the daily machinations of the Board in running the company but to impress upon the Board that there is a collective amongst its "Lower 80" loyal shareholders. I impress upon the Board to consider where it requires votes from its shareholders upon the business year.

And that is my biggest point. There is a large collective of "loyal" shareholders. I do not offer to redress your your past concerns or financial losses but seek to inform the Board that from tomorrow the 24th of March 2011 that a collective is being considered.

Thank you for your time. The rest is up to you.

T1

Please send to invest1@live.com.au




If you want more I can post a couple of interesting comments.

Oztrades


----------



## oztrades (11 April 2011)

Last membership post says 26 members

Oztrades


----------



## pods (14 April 2011)

oztrades said:


> Interesting stock pods and quite a few announcements since Jan 2010. I hold but am surprised that the movement has been curtailed by possibly someone taking a position. Guess the Director should have a look at the shareholder list decide for themselves.
> 
> Cheers




I honestly don't know what to say about this company anymore... I've kinda resigned to the fact that theres a good chance i'll loose my money. Having said that, i think in the short term they could go to 0.8c again but they'll struggle to go higher than that. Not that i'm an expert in the manner - just an opinion in having watched them for the last few years.

Our holdings are being constantly diluted by these further SPPs.

I've turned my attention to mostly TTV, which has been a breath of fresh air. STI could still make something of it's self, but it is on thin ice from my point of view. It's more likely that they'd call in the receivers in the next year then go back to 1c. But who knows. I'm surprised they've made it past the first quater TBH. So if their management got them through the GFC then they should be able to do better in an increasing economy. As i said, i wont sell, so I'm riding the waves too.


----------



## oztrades (22 April 2011)

13/04/2011

 Apologies I have been overseas 
 Could u text a telephone number so we can at least speak 2hopefully address any misconceptions u may have regarding STI.
 My view is that the company is proceeding very well & achieving significant progress.
 Look forward to discussing with u y u should not b concerned at all
 Regards,
 Alan Beasley
 Sent from Samsung mobile

 a b <invest1@live.com.au> wrote:

 >
 >Sunday 10th April 2011
 >
 >The Board
 >Stirling Products (ASX:STI)
 >C/o Allan Beasley - Investor Relations
 >alan.beasley@stirlingproducts.net
 >
 >CC: Peter Boonen - Managing Director
 >peter.boonen@stirlingproducts.net
 >
 >
 >
 >
 >The Board
 >
 >As yet there are no elected representatives to formalise any discussions with the
 >Board and the Group but please be advised that a Shareholder Group has been formed.
 >In the meantime I am acting representative.
 >
 >Yours faithfully
 >Timely1
 >invest1@live.com.au
 >
 >FYI:
 >
 >xxxx Forum
 >http://www.xxxxxx.com.au/post_threadview.asp?fid=1&tid=1417554&msgno=6503971#6503971
 >
 >xxxxx Forum
 >http://www.xxxxx.com.au/stock_discussion_forum.php?action=show_thread&threadid=641696#p641696
 >
 >xxxxx
 >http://xxxxxx.com.au/showthread.php?230-ASX-STI-Stirling-Products
 >
 >Other forums will be added imminently.
 >
 >


 ## Please note I have only edited the names of the other forums where posted otherwise this is a direct copy.##

Disclosure: I hold


----------



## oztrades (22 April 2011)

Thank you folks - 27

Thank you for your time.

T1

I will post these numbers as they come up on the other forum

oztrades

Disclosure - I hold


----------



## Country Lad (22 April 2011)

I enjoy reading posts about shares like STI.  It is a bit like standing aside listening to a discussion on politics – mostly a wish and a prayer that things will get better. 

I have never looked at this one because I would rather play poker than deal in any share that is less than 1 cent.  My curiosity was piqued by the discussion here so I had a quick look at it.  Not owning it or having any interest, it is a dispassionate look.

Seven years ago it changed from oil and minerals to pharmaceuticals.  It has taken 7 years to achieve an income from product sales and commissions of $191,714 and a loss of $7.868 million.

The losses have increased from $3.91 mil in 2008 to $5.084 mil in 2009 to $7.868 mil last year 

The number of shares issued is at about 2.07 *B*illion (nearly 5 times that of RIO) 

Suppose that magically next year they have sales of products of say $5 million and 10% falls to the bottom line.  That is about 0.024 cents per share (assuming they do not issue more shares which they probably will need to do) and at a P:E of say 15 the share price should then be about 0.36 cents.  

Had I bought STI shares at the beginning of the year I would be down 71%.  Biotechs have been on a run and two I did buy (a buy and an add) at the beginning of the year was MSB (add) which is up 40% and CBZ (bought & sold) for 54%.

So the saying “better value elsewhere” comes to mind.

Cheers
CL


----------



## oztrades (22 April 2011)

_The number of shares issued is at about 2.07 Billion (nearly 5 times that of RIO)_

STI is 5 times bigger than RIO? Errr have a look at how many TLS has on issue. STI about 2 years ago had no money and less than $500k in assets (patents). Yes its still arguable if in a fire sale what they may get for the assets they now have, but they now have about $3mil in cash and are starting to produce from the pharma plant, have a bread & butter contract with 3M for 2 years to administer and sell some of their products, and 2 potentials in a home telemonitiring  health device (www.telemedcare.com.au) and a possibility in a nebuliser for administering medicines in a liquid form.

But I agree CL that there may be better elsewhere but like all stock speccies one or two grabs your attention and taking risk money (beer money) we all generally throw a few in the bottom draw.

_That is about 0.024 cents per share (assuming they do not issue more shares which they probably will need to do) and at a P:E of say 15 the share price should then be about 0.36 cents._

Is that $0.0036c or $0.036c or $0.36c (would love the latter but IMO would only be that on todays price X consolidation). To argue a consolidation at $0.36c would IMO be unjustified unless attached to a dividend which I dont see happening till they move a Company maker. Bottom drawer stuff.

oztrades


----------



## oztrades (11 May 2011)

$5 MILLION LOI STIRLING SUBSCRIPTION
 9 May 2011

 Healthcare group, Stirling Products Limited (ASX:STI) advises the Company has received and agreed to the terms of a CONDITIONAL Letter of Intent (LOI) for the first of a number of global TeleMedCare licensing agreements that provides for:

 The exclusive TELEMEDCARE rights for India to be granted to a special purpose company to be incorporated and publicly listed in India. The existing shareholders of TeleMedCare are to receive a 40% interest in this company on establishment which is to be non dilutive for the first AUD$3 million raised and from thereon will be proportionately diluted with respect to any further capital raised.

 Further, the Company is advised that a number of the proposed Indian subscribers to the TeleMedCare special purpose Indian company are also desirous of investing in Stirling Products in order to get direct exposure to the global TeleMedCare and High Density Aerosol (HDA) pulmonary drug delivery opportunity. The LOI has therefore conditionally provided for a subscription to the issue of a total 880 million shares in Stirling Products in consideration of the payment of AUD$5 million (an average of $0.0056 per share).

 The LOI is conditional upon:
 1. The Company obtaining shareholder approval for the issue of 880 million shares in consideration of AUD$5 million prior to 30 June 2011.

 2. The entering into of binding agreements in India by participating Indian subscribers.

 3. The entering into of the exclusive licensing agreement between TeleMedCare and the Indian Licensee.

 4. Assurance of delivery of 174 TeleMedCare vital signs monitoring devices being delivered to the Indian Licensee along all necessary support and training at no added charge ? The Company values this at AUD$870,000.

 5. The parties to the LOI obtaining all required or necessary approvals and consents in respect to the contemplated transactions, including but not limited to the consent and approval of all governmental, local and other authorities in India for the use of the TeleMedCare Clinical System in India.

 6. The closing of the transaction be no later than 30 days following the approval by Stirling Products shareholders of the resolutions that will be required to be passed in order for the contemplated transaction to proceed.

 The Company proposes to immediately arrange for the convening of an Extraordinary Shareholders Meeting, that the LOI provides, must be held prior to 30 June 2011, in order for the Company?s Shareholders to consider the resolutions that will be required for the LOI to proceed, along with a number of further resolutions in respect to the Company?s affairs.

 The Company does advise that the LOI is CONDITIONAL and that the Company will be required to gain approval from its shareholders and until such time as all conditions precedent are satisfied the transaction proposed will remain CONDITIONAL

 For further information see www.stirlingproducts.net or contact:
 Peter Boonen
 Managing Director
 Stirling Products Limited
 Ph: +61 2 9299 9270
 E: peter.boonen@stirlingproducts.net


http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01179018


----------



## System (24 March 2016)

On March 23rd, 2016, Stirling Products Limited (STI) was removed from the ASX's official list pursuant to Listing Rule 17.12.


----------

